# standby Gen with 2- 200 amp paanels



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

A fused disconnect to an ATS then to a splitter with the 2- 200 Amp panels feeding off of it?
But 30KW is shy of feeding it all, is it not?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> A fused disconnect to an ATS then to a splitter with the 2- 200 Amp panels feeding off of it? But 30KW is shy of feeding it all, is it not?


 Wouldn't that depend on load?

How are the panels wired now? The transfer switch just goes in between the source and the panels.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Get a dual 200 amp ats. Meter feeds into ats then has 2 breakers to feed each panel


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Service rated transfer switch 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## dc-electric (Aug 1, 2013)

backstay said:


> Wouldn't that depend on load?
> 
> How are the panels wired now? The transfer switch just goes in between the source and the panels.


The meter is double lug and two 4o leaving to each panel


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

dc-electric said:


> The meter is double lug and two 4o leaving to each panel


 Did you see my post about dual 200 amp transfer switch


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

dc-electric said:


> The meter is double lug and two 4o leaving to each panel



So no breaker at the meter? Service rated transfer switch with disconnect. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

tates1882 said:


> So no breaker at the meter? Service rated transfer switch with disconnect. Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Why?? Twice I've said what he needs. It's the easiest and most common setup for a (2) 200 amp panel service.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

You've either got to have a main breaker to protect the ATS, or a SER switch which has a main. Can't feed unfused to non SER ATS. 
May be part of the disagreement or clarification here.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Legacyelectric said:


> You've either got to have a main breaker to protect the ATS, or a SER switch which has a main. Can't feed unfused to non SER ATS. May be part of the disagreement or clarification here.


Ok ill clarify. DUAL 200 amp SERVICE rated ats. Will have (2) 200 amp main breakers in it


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Ok ill clarify. DUAL 200 amp SERVICE rated ats. Will have (2) 200 amp main breakers in it


That's EXACTLY what he needs. Ha!


----------



## dc-electric (Aug 1, 2013)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Ok ill clarify. DUAL 200 amp SERVICE rated ats. Will have (2) 200 amp main breakers in it


Who makes that one joe. I called generac and they didnt seem to know. I get 3 or 4 calls a week for generators with 2 main panels. Every customer says they had electricians look at it and didnt know how to make it work. 
Generac told me they get 5 to 6 calls a day about this and he didnt have an answer for me.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

dc-electric said:


> Who makes that one joe. I called generac and they didnt seem to know. I get 3 or 4 calls a week for generators with 2 main panels. Every customer says they had electricians look at it and didnt know how to make it work. Generac told me they get 5 to 6 calls a day about this and he didnt have an answer for me.


 Ge makes one, onan also.

http://www.gegenerators.com/standby-generators/transfer-switches/Symphony II DUAL


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

dc-electric said:


> Who makes that one joe. I called generac and they didnt seem to know. I get 3 or 4 calls a week for generators with 2 main panels. Every customer says they had electricians look at it and didnt know how to make it work. Generac told me they get 5 to 6 calls a day about this and he didnt have an answer for me.


I've mainly installed GE ones


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> Ge makes one, onan also. http://www.gegenerators.com/standby-generators/transfer-switches/Symphony%20II%20DUAL


 Depending on the install it maybe possible to use a singe switch and fall under taps rule.

Such as a 320 amp meter base back to back with the panels or if the feeders routed outside the building.


----------



## dc-electric (Aug 1, 2013)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Ok ill clarify. DUAL 200 amp SERVICE rated ats. Will have (2) 200 amp main breakers in it


Excellent. .. about how much and is there any reason I cant use it with a generac or kohler


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

dc-electric said:


> Excellent. .. about how much and is there any reason I cant use it with a generac or kohler


You'd have to check to see if is compatible. The control wiring will be different. GE uses a 2 wire control and generac uses a 3 wire.


----------



## dc-electric (Aug 1, 2013)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> You'd have to check to see if is compatible. The control wiring will be different. GE uses a 2 wire control and generac uses a 3 wire.


So what generators do you use? Have you done one of these installs?


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

dc-electric said:


> So what generators do you use? Have you done one of these installs?


 I use GE and yes I've done about 5 of these particular installs.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

We do these all the time as well but usually the customer can get away with only backing up one 200 amp panel. We then tie the 2 panels together and swap the circuits they want backed up. 

Intercept each 200 amp panel feed and put an ATS in between like others have said. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

With Generac you simply install 2 200 amp service rated transfer switches. Part number is RTSY200A3. Then you simply feed your generator feed conductors from one and into the next. You also have to jump the 194, 0 and 23 wires from one switch to the other. You don't need to jump N1, N2 or T1. 

Very simple install, we do these all the time. 

As far as whether a 30kW will handle the load, it doesn't need to handle the entire load, you can use the load shedding on the transfer switch to reduce the size of the generator needed.

Jeff


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

piette said:


> With Generac you simply install 2 200 amp service rated transfer switches. Part number is RTSY200A3. Then you simply feed your generator feed conductors from one and into the next. You also have to jump the 194, 0 and 23 wires from one switch to the other. You don't need to jump N1, N2 or T1. Very simple install, we do these all the time. As far as whether a 30kW will handle the load, it doesn't need to handle the entire load, you can use the load shedding on the transfer switch to reduce the size of the generator needed. Jeff


IMHO that is not a simple install. Those lugs are not rated for 2 conductors so you have to put a box in to tap the conductors from the gen to go to both switches. The same has to be done for the utility feed.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> IMHO that is not a simple install. Those lugs are not rated for 2 conductors so you have to put a box in to tap the conductors from the gen to go to both switches. The same has to be done for the utility feed.


No you don't. You use Polaris lugs inside the first switch and go right to the next. Nothing hard about that whatsoever. And the utility would never need to be split if you have a 320-400 amp service with dual 200 amp panels with main breakers, it already is split. 

I am also a briggs and GE and also Kohler dealer and Generac is by far the system I would prefer to install. My conscience won't let me install briggs/ GE generators after being through all the factories for each of the brands.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

piette said:


> No you don't. You use Polaris lugs inside the first switch and go right to the next. Nothing hard about that whatsoever. And the utility would never need to be split if you have a 320-400 amp service with dual 200 amp panels with main breakers, it already is split. I am also a briggs and GE and also Kohler dealer and Generac is by far the system I would prefer to install. My conscience won't let me install briggs/ GE generators after being through all the factories for each of the brands.


Yes, you are correct about the utility side, forgot about that. Why doesn't genercrap get on board and make a dual 200 switch? As far as your opinion, there's no way kohler is better than generac, I'm hard pressed to put generac above any other manufacture. I literally cringe every time I see one.


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

Why do you need to back up entire load ??
Just back up one panel and rearrange loads as needed


----------



## dc-electric (Aug 1, 2013)

Customer wants whole house generator. Also the two panels are 25 foot apart, I know... I guess something to do with addition and the power company moving the meter. The meter base is double lugged so both panels are a main


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

dc-electric said:


> Customer wants whole house generator. Also the two panels are 25 foot apart, I know... I guess something to do with addition and the power company moving the meter. The meter base is double lugged so both panels are a main


Service doesn't even sound legal to me. 2 mains not grouped together??


----------



## tcgelectric (Jan 11, 2014)

piette said:


> I am also a Briggs and GE and also Kohler dealer and Generac is by far the system I would prefer to install. My conscience won't let me install briggs/ GE generators after being through all the factories for each of the brands.


Could you expand on that a little? I'm also a dealer for all three, install quite a few Generac's and some Kohlers. Haven't been to the Briggs factory yet. I haven't been terribly impressed with the Briggs units I've serviced, and I'm interested in knowing the reason for your opinion.


----------

